# Flying? And Then There Is This.



## oldman (Jun 22, 2021)

Passengers are acting out. Why? Who knows. It's all a part of the crazy time we are having while trying to get some normalcy back in our lives. 

Unruly Passengers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

Well I think that any unruly or violent passengers should face an automatic arrest and be fined at the very least if they're unruly while the plane is in the air.

It's incredible to even think that  someone would hit a member of the Cabin crew so hard they lost teeth.. that's just beyond my ken...

I do think tho' that alcohol should be banned on flights of less than 4 hours... and anyone obviously ''merry'  should be refused permission to board


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 22, 2021)

I would postpone flying for the short term, many of these aircraft were parked for an extended time. They require lots of maintenance which they probably did not get whilst in short term storage,,,,I predict airplane crashes....


----------

